# Sprigging bermudagrass



## lcjaynes (Jul 25, 2014)

In the past, some of you have wondered about the bermudagrass sprigging process (as have I). Being from Idaho, it's not a familiar concept for me, either. I had a gentleman allow me to come and interview him abotu the process. It may shed some light for those of you who aren't familiar with this process.

(Honest, this isn't self-promotion of our magazine ... just thought some of you would like to see what's involved.)

Lynn

https://www.progressiveforage.com/forage-production/producer-features/the-texas-twist-sprigs-hay-and-custom-work


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Thanks Lynn. That is an interesting article. I was amazed at the sprigging process when I had my field sprigged 9 years ago. Don’t worry about posting things on Haytalk, I think everyone here likes to learn as well as educate each other.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

It is amazing how often we can find people watching other people work. lol When I had my coastal sprigged I did a lot of that. The sprigging process and the equipment have been described to me with some very variable terms.

The amount of spriggs they use per acre to me is interesting. Two years ago had some sprigged of coastal bermuda and think they used 60 bushel per acre but also offered 80. To have a few acres done soon this year and different person (gentleman I used in 17 retired) and he says he will use 100 bushels per acre. Do realize size of sprigs could vary with the variety of bermuda.

No idea on the field the sprigs came from but they ran a very large roller (made from oil well pipe) behind the sprigger.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

I'm considering converting my Fescue hay fields over next spring, the Fescue just isn't working out here and I need more production for myself...


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

SCtrailrider said:


> I'm considering converting my Fescue hay fields over next spring, the Fescue just isn't working out here and I need more production for myself...


 I am not aware of any real hay grown near me other than Bermuda. Not all Coastal. Was told years ago with our heat and think nearness to the ocean we were limited on choices.

I only recently learned we had a County Agent (well about five counties have the same one) who works with hay and forage. He and two others who work with same did a class here three weeks back I think. If you have not talked with your Hay Specialty Agent would track them down.

Also, no expert here for certainly has been of no value to me (sad to say think there is favoritism in it) check on grants for the sprigging. Not sure the agency that handles that but have made application twice here. Next time I visit I plan to ask for the list of those who were awarded under the Freedom of Information Act if I must.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

NRSC had or still has the EQUIP Program. It was for putting forage in row crop land to prevent erosion on highly erosion prone areas.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

I know about the EQUIP program, I'm on it this year to plant clover in my fields, but sense I quit using Grazon P&D a few years back every year I have more weeds than the year before, in fact I'm getting ready to spray this week, I think I'm going to not use the EQUIP this year and apply for the sprigging next year, seems all I do is spray weeds and more come back a month later, I think it's time to go back to Grazon for me...


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

SCtrailrider said:


> I know about the EQUIP program, I'm on it this year to plant clover in my fields, but sense I quit using Grazon P&D a few years back every year I have more weeds than the year before, in fact I'm getting ready to spray this week, I think I'm going to not use the EQUIP this year and apply for the sprigging next year, seems all I do is spray weeds and more come back a month later, I think it's time to go back to Grazon for me..


I have found the clover thing doesn't work if you are raising hay. Might be different for pasture. A lot of cow/calf around here very few folks have just straight hay fields. All the extension forage programs I have attended around here are focused towards pasture. The song they sing for pasture around here don't cut it for the hay farmer.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Very true Troyfarmer. The pasture farmers around here don’t want to put the money in there pastures like hay farmers do. They aren’t selling their hay like we are so quality doesn’t seem to bother them. If I tell them I sprayed Prowl H2O at near $20 per acre they look at me like I’m crazy but then ask how my field looks so pretty.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

Well had about 14 acres of coastal sprigged yesterday. The gentleman who did my first sprigging two years ago has retired. Sure a difference in the two operations. The first guy had huge roller and left a very flat field. The guy yesterday had much smaller roller which did not even cover the full width of his sprigger. Am not impressed. I spent much of my day trying to get the ridges he left level.

Bumped into a large hay grower mid day and he said he does not sprig his coastal. He disks it in with lever on back of disk and it has always given him smooth field and good stand. Well may have change to try that little later this year.

May be getting some rain in next two or three days, sure would please me.


----------



## clowers (Feb 11, 2011)

Good luck on the rain.


----------



## Mf5612 (Apr 29, 2018)

I’ve just got a good education this morning! Been on hay talk since last year and wondered what you fellas were talking about when you mentioned sprigging and Bermuda grass.being from Canada I’ve never heard of such a process.i guess you never stop learning here on hay talk.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

It’s a Southern Thing.


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

Palmettokat said:


> Well had about 14 acres of coastal sprigged yesterday. The gentleman who did my first sprigging two years ago has retired. Sure a difference in the two operations. The first guy had huge roller and left a very flat field. The guy yesterday had much smaller roller which did not even cover the full width of his sprigger. Am not impressed. I spent much of my day trying to get the ridges he left level.
> 
> Bumped into a large hay grower mid day and he said he does not sprig his coastal. He disks it in with lever on back of disk and it has always given him smooth field and good stand. Well may have change to try that little later this year.
> 
> May be getting some rain in next two or three days, sure would please me.


Make sure you follow up with the Diuron at about 1 - 2 qts. / acre to prevent other grasses from coming up.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Well, I was approved for EQUIP funds to seed my hay & pasture land with clover.

I have decided not to go that route, I am now working on plans to convert to Bermuda next year giving me time to make as much hay as possible and get the ground ready through winter. The Fescue just isn't working for hay production so it's time for a major change..

For you fellas around upstate SC, if you know a sprigger let me know, I would like to get on the list for next spring and find out what my choices are for types of Bermuda.

Thanks, Chris


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

SCtrailrider, Sent you a pm.


----------



## reede (May 17, 2010)

Chris,

Definitely listen to folks like Troy Farmer and Broadriverhay. Also, rumor has it that FarmerCline has a sprigging machine. He's not too far on up above you.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

@SCtrailrider .Come see my place in a few weeks when all is green and pretty . I will help you all I can. Every forage type has its issues but what doesn’t. I had to learn a lot the hard way but did still get a lot of help from a few people. I will pass along any info I can.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

clowers said:


> Good luck on the rain.


We got a very good rain this past Friday on it. Light rain earlier in the week, Tuesday I think. Forecast right now is fair chance of rain tonight and tomorrow. Looking forward to see it popping up.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

Troy Farmer said:


> Make sure you follow up with the Diuron at about 1 - 2 qts. / acre to prevent other grasses from coming up.


Not familiar with that. What little bit have read on it, interesting. Is only preventive?


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

Palmettokat said:


> Not familiar with that. What little bit have read on it, interesting. Is only preventive?


Yes. It's a pre-emergent that can be used on newly sprigged Bermuda. It worked really well for me.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

SCtrailrider said:


> Well, I was approved for EQUIP funds to seed my hay & pasture land with clover.
> 
> I have decided not to go that route, I am now working on plans to convert to Bermuda next year giving me time to make as much hay as possible and get the ground ready through winter. The Fescue just isn't working for hay production so it's time for a major change..
> 
> ...





reede said:


> Chris,
> Definitely listen to folks like Troy Farmer and Broadriverhay. Also, rumor has it that FarmerCline has a sprigging machine. He's not too far on up above you.


 Just now saw this thread....haven't had the time to get on here much lately.

Chris, I think your making a good move by switching over to Bermuda. It will be more drought tolerant, should yield a little more, and make better quality hay than k31 fescue. And Reed is correct I have just bought a Bermuda grass sprigger and it is a no-till machine. I would definitely consider sprigging for hire or renting it out to you next year.

Hayden


----------



## HAYcorey (Jul 22, 2018)

Since I know someone who almost has a sprigger this caught my eye. ???? here's a clip from the diuron 4l label

BERMUDAGRASS PASTURES (NEWLY SPRIGGED)
Aerial application is prohibited.
Apply 0.8 to 2.4 quarts after planting and before emergence of bermudagrass or weeds. Alternatively, for control of emerged annual weeds up to 4 inches in height, apply 0.4 to 0.8 quart per acre; add a surfactant per 25 gallons of spray. If bermudagrass has emerged at time of treatment, temporary burn of exposed plant parts may occur. Plant sprigs (stolons) 2 inches deep in a well-prepared seedbed. Do not treat areas where sprigs are planted less than 2 inches deep, as crop injury may result. Do not graze or feed foliage from treated areas to livestock within 70 days after application .


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

FarmerCline said:


> Just now saw this thread....haven't had the time to get on here much lately.
> 
> Chris, I think your making a good move by switching over to Bermuda. It will be more drought tolerant, should yield a little more, and make better quality hay than k31 fescue. And Reed is correct I have just bought a Bermuda grass sprigger and it is a no-till machine. I would definitely consider sprigging for hire or renting it out to you next year.
> 
> Hayden


I just might tale you up on that next year.. do you have a way to pick or pluck the sprigs and haul them?


----------



## Beech_Brent (May 10, 2017)

Troy Farmer said:


> Yes. It's a pre-emergent that can be used on newly sprigged Bermuda. It worked really well for me.


I used WeedMaster from Nu-Farm (2-4,D and Dicamba) about 4 years ago when I sprigged my 8 acres. I considered the diuron though...I was choosing between those two products. I applied it about 2 weeks after the sprigs had been planted and I recall it took 11 days for it to finally rain after I had them in the ground...(I was sweating bullets waiting for that rain!!) If I remember correctly, it is intended to help keep the crabgrass suppressed until the bermuda sprigs can really take hold and start growing.

Seemed to do a decent job for me. It took a little over a year to really get everything in check from a weed standpoint. Late that 1st season I had a fair amount of sandbur pop up in the field. I controlled that with Pastora the 2nd year after the coastal bermuda was well established.


----------

